# i got sick of feeding live



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

i dont feel like feeding my Ps live animalz no more
dats why i sold most of them. the main reason is my whole is religous and 
they dont like me feeding live animalz. i mean wen u see them suffer it makes me wanna cry


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

There are alot better foods to feed P's i rarely give mine feeders. reds would be fine without eating feeders


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ok.

perhaps you choose the wrong fish because all Piranha's eat live animals if given the opportunity. there are other options for food.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

I've yet to feed my Spilo a live fish. I just feed cut pieces of shrimp, fish, and earthworms.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

So switch to pellets and seafood. Problem solved.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

my spilo (picky bastard) goes on hunger strikes if he doesnt get a feeder every once and while


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dude its piranhas nature to eat live things, although its much healthier to feed pellets, shrimp, beefheart, and bloodworms, i mean common u gotta give em a goldy once and a while its like , makin a cat eta kibble all its life and never cathing a bird, i would suggest u buy a goldie for everyone of their birthdays


----------



## goochild (Aug 10, 2006)

My p's get feeders about once a week or so but they also eat a wide variety of seafoods and dried foods!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

In fact you don't need or should use feeders with your Ps... most members here (including me) feed them fish fillets, shrimp and squid directly from the grocery store...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, this post was bumped all the way up from April 2004!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Wow, this post was bumped all the way up from April 2004!


yeah wtf!?!?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Wow, this post was bumped all the way up from April 2004!


You're right...







!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wtf. lol/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you can get most piranha on uncooked sea food (crab,shrimp, fish fillets etc) and dont need to use feeders its also cheeper.i feed mine a combo of both an they eat them fine


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

or feed em smaller feeders ..so the p's just swallow it .. u dont see it suffer


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

you really dont have to feed them live...just get fish at your local fish store or supermarket such as shrimp or fish fillets... they work just as well


----------

